# fish for compliments



## Gavril

The phrase _äänten kalastelu_ "vote-fishing" was mentioned in the last thread. How do you say the phrase _fishing for compliments_ in Finnish? "Fishing for compliments" means saying something self-deprecating (e.g., "I'm such an idiot!") so that other people will say nice things about you (e.g., "Don't be so hard on yourself -- you're not an idiot, you're a really smart guy!").

Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

Direct translation (kehujen kalastelu) won't convey the same idea. I'd just say "Älä ole niin ankara itsellesi!". Or something shorter: "Älä nyt, sinä olet tosi fiksu tyyppi!"


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Direct translation (kehujen kalastelu) won't convey the same idea. I'd just say "Älä ole niin ankara itsellesi!". Or something shorter: "Älä nyt, sinä olet tosi fiksu tyyppi!"



But those would translate as "Don't be so hard on yourself" / "Come now, you're a really smart guy!" -- I'm looking for a translation of "fishing for compliments". How about _itsearvostelun teeskenteleminen saadakseen kehua_? Or is there a shorter word/phrase that conveys this (or a similar) meaning?


----------



## sunflour

_Itsensä vähättely/arvostelu/haukkuminen kehujen/positiivisen palautteen toivossa_


----------

